# where to buy?



## deathnote (May 27, 2009)

Hi,i am new to this forum n new to betta,I dun knw izit the rite forum to ask here.Btw Any one care to update me where can i buy a betta with special colour , gaint betta or those full moon betta? tks...


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

www.aquabid.com


----------



## deathnote (May 27, 2009)

i mean which place can i buy a betta in spore nt deal in website.tks


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I can't really understand your last post, but crowntail is right. You aren't going to find bettas like that in 99% of petstores.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What is spore?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I believe original poster is wanting to know what STORES possibly carry the different varieties as opposed to online shopping.
Best guess would be to frequent the fish stores available in their particular area. If there are some or one local store,, perhaps they would be willing to order the fish for you ,depending many times,, on how much buisness you do with them.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

deathnote said:


> Hi,i am new to this forum n new to betta,I dun knw izit the rite forum to ask here.Btw Any one care to update me where can i buy a betta with special colour , gaint betta or those full moon betta? tks...


I beileve that you can get good bettas at Petco. At mine they have alot of types of them. Like pretty crowntails, veiltails, halfmoon, etc. 
I hope that helps!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

it's tough to find anything other than veiltails at petco/petsmart. sometimes they have crown tails, but it's REALLY rare to find halfmoons or anything else. Halfmoons, from what i've heard, are a lot more sensitive than veiltails, too, so they probably woudln't last long in the conditions those stores are known to keep their bettas in...


----------



## jonnylaw37 (May 23, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> What is spore?


spore=store



deathnote said:


> i mean which place can i buy a betta in spore nt deal in website.tks


 The best luck I have found with good looking Bettas has been at PetSmart, but that is just in my area. I haven't found any Private breeders, but that is the best place to find them, I think. It all just depends on where you live and what stores are around. Try all of your local petshops.


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

You should just go shop around at your pet stores. Most of the time, even if you don't find an extremely colorful one, once you nurse him back to proper health and take care of them your fish will be beautiful. Plus, you should look for personality. Once you do that, you'll most likely know which fish is right for you just by it's character!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

PetCo has all of them 

I'm breeding some of those giant bettas right now


----------

